# Cut Out or Trap Out??



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Let me start by saying I've never done either. This is my first call for bee removal that has actually been Honeybees!
The house is in an ' L ' shape and the bees are entering from the inside corner of the ' L'. They are climbing up the foundation behind the siding and going in between the the first floor joist. I ran a scope up behind the siding and can see them walking in along the top of the foundation, in a gap between 2 boards. 
From inside the house they appear to tucked right in that corner. The homeowner does mind tearing out the Sheetrock ceiling a little to get to the hive, if that will even get me close enough?!
I'm considering trying the hogan trap out method to see if I can't get a lot of the bees out of the hive. 
Not really sure... Any thoughts out there???


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Cut out... through the floor (if carpeted) soooo much easier to repair.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

This time of year, a cutout has a better chance for survivablilty overwinter. Save comb and brood.

cchoganjr


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I went for the cut out... Made my own be vac which worked great. Only needed to make a small cutout in the wall and ceiling in a basement room. Homeowner will do all wall repairs. 
10 large sections of comb with brood taken out, found the queen and put her safely inside hive. Rubber banded combs in place. 4 hrs. later & $250 cash in my pocket. I think I'll charge more next time...


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Good job. Now.... if you would have taken pics or even a video, that would have been great!


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a few pics! Once I figure out how to post them I will.


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Here are a few pics, not the best quality on some. First time uploading pictures to the site so i hope i do it correctly. Will have to plan better next time. Once we got started i was a bit overwhelmed by the whole thing and forgot about taking pics!!


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

First 2 pics rotated 90 deg for some reason??:scratch:


----------

